# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  The Balding Brotherhood

## adam k

Guys, I'm exhausted from this disease. There is not a minute that goes by upon waking until the minute that my eyes fall shut asleep, that I do not think about my hair loss. I'm just so, so tired. 

One thing that has come as a result of this disease is that I feel a strong sense of connection with every single man who is suffering with this and when I meet them in real life it is like we already have a bond. It is as if we are part of a fellowship, whose membership requires living through this hell. 

I met a new student at my university today. He was a NW3 with diffuse thinning and a combover. Upon meeting no words needed to be said. We shook hands and I could see in his eyes, that he was also calculating my Norwood status like the trained hawks that we have become. One look was all that was required to become friends as we were already part of the dreaded balding brotherhood.

All of you guys here are my bros. I cannot talk about this to anyone in real life. When I read your posts, I take solace in the knowledge that I am not alone. I feel a strong sense of connection with all of you. I know that you guys are living through what I am and experiencing the pain I am experiencing. 

It just makes living a bit easier.

----------


## Artista

Hi *Adam K* -  _"All of you guys here are my bros."_ -is *CORRECT*! We will all beat this together one way or the other

----------


## Buster

> I cannot talk about this to anyone in real life.


 I completely agree with you here. I have never talked to anyone, besides my doctor, about hair loss..until I came here. It was so nice to get some things off of my chest that I wouldn't have talked about otherwise.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> Guys, I'm exhausted from this disease. *There is not a minute that goes by upon waking until the minute that my eyes fall shut asleep, that I do not think about my hair loss.* I'm just so, so tired. 
> 
> One thing that has come as a result of this disease is that I feel a strong sense of connection with every single man who is suffering with this and when I meet them in real life it is like we already have a bond. It is as if we are part of a fellowship, whose membership requires living through this hell. 
> 
> I met a new student at my university today. He was a NW3 with diffuse thinning and a combover. Upon meeting no words needed to be said. We shook hands and I could see in his eyes, that he was also calculating my Norwood status like the trained hawks that we have become. One look was all that was required to become friends as we were already part of the dreaded balding brotherhood.
> 
> All of you guys here are my bros. I cannot talk about this to anyone in real life. When I read your posts, I take solace in the knowledge that I am not alone. I feel a strong sense of connection with all of you. I know that you guys are living through what I am and experiencing the pain I am experiencing. 
> 
> It just makes living a bit easier.


 Man this is so true, i'm the same. It's unhealthy, I know, but it's very difficult not to think about it. Especially when there's people who will comment and remind you you're going bald, like if you don't see yourself in the mirror everyday and have to wake up with this disease. They have to remind you about it. Because of course, we remind fat people "Hey bro, I think you're going fat", or short people "Damn, bro, you're short", or some one with a lot of pimples on their face "Hey, you have a lot of pimples on your face", I can go on and on. No, really? I'm going bald? Tell me more, Christopher Columbus!

----------


## Buster

> Man this is so true, i'm the same. It's unhealthy, I know, but it's very difficult not to think about it. Especially when there's people who will comment and remind you you're going bald, like if you don't see yourself in the mirror everyday and have to wake up with this disease. They have to remind you about it. Because of course, we remind fat people "Hey bro, I think you're going fat", or short people "Damn, bro, you're short", or some one with a lot of pimples on their face "Hey, you have a lot of pimples on your face", I can go on and on. No, really? I'm going bald? Tell me more, Christopher Columbus!


 This is so true. I'm 38 and started to recede when I was eighteen, but it was easy to hide because I had thick hair, but I had one friend in particular who use to always make fun of my friends in public who were obviously losing their hair, which is something I wouldn't ever dream of doing. But the funny thing is now he is starting to lose his hair, so I find a small bit of satisfaction in that.

----------


## adam k

I used to enjoy falling asleep as my dreams used to be a temporary respite from thinking about this disease. However recently even my dreams are no longer a safe haven. My problems have followed me into my dreams now. Just last night I dreamt I met Artista and we were discussing hairloss.

This morning I was feeling okay and then  I took a picture of my scalp. Upon seeing the image I have been in a deep, dark depression. I think I am going to stop taking images of my scalp now, to keep my sanity.

----------


## BigThinker

> This is so true. I'm 38 and started to recede when I was eighteen, but it was easy to hide because I had thick hair, but I had one friend in particular who use to always make fun of my friends in public who were obviously losing their hair, which is something I wouldn't ever dream of doing. But the funny thing is now he is starting to lose his hair, so I find a small bit of satisfaction in that.


 I have a buddy who makes fun of balding women, which bothers me big time.  Kid has got-tier thickness/NW0 and could never understand ho horrible balding is - and I assume it's way worse for women.

----------


## PayDay

> I have a buddy who makes fun of balding women, which bothers me big time.  Kid has got-tier thickness/NW0 and could never understand ho horrible balding is - and I assume it's way worse for women.


 That guy sounds like a real jerk! Let's see how funny it is if it happens to his wife or sister.

----------


## TheSwingingGate

I am with you guys. Nice to be a part of a positive group of people.
Special thanks to Artista, as I have enjoyed your comments and call-ins on the show.

I keep thinking one day there will be a cure, whether it be a combo of surgery, topicals, etc., or a one step treatment.

I envision all of us at a "wrap party" drinking champagne and smoking cigars!!! :Smile:

----------


## Delphi

> I am with you guys. Nice to be a part of a positive group of people.
> Special thanks to Artista, as I have enjoyed your comments and call-ins on the show.
> 
> I keep thinking one day there will be a cure, whether it be a combo of surgery, topicals, etc., or a one step treatment.
> 
> I envision all of us at a "wrap party" drinking champagne and smoking cigars!!!


 I like the idea of the wrap party! :Smile:  Artista is a real positive force on this forum. We need more uplifting, level headed people like him around here.

----------


## Vox

> But the funny thing is now he is starting to lose his hair, so I find a small bit of satisfaction in that.


 Let's hope this will serve as a lesson to him.

----------


## Artista

*Hello my brothers*, 
I very much appreciate the positive words here! Thank you so much for the inspiring words,
 Im so glad that I may be helping out  at least in small steps.   
What I try to do is to focus on topics and issues here using common-sense and a bit of optimism.  The optimism that I speak of is based upon *factual data and anecdotal evidence* that has been coming our way.
 Not by merely well-wishing or by speculating.
I do *feel* for you younger guys (and women) who have suffered early from hair loss.              
 I have my ups and downs just like the rest of you.
 Progress is what it is but _hang tight_ my friends. Good days are ahead and thats a *fact*.
Hey in recent past, I have seriously considered eventually putting together a regional 'meet and greet' some time in the future. 
Who knows,  we may be able to have a *'Wrap Party'* in celebration one day!! 
 Adam K., once my wife and I  come out to England we will have to set up a time and place to chat..that would be cool..Cheers all

----------


## Cr779

> I have a buddy who makes fun of balding women, which bothers me big time.  Kid has got-tier thickness/NW0 and could never understand ho horrible balding is - and I assume it's way worse for women.


 I would honestly punch him in the mouth. Someone who does that needs a good punch in the mouth, not an ass kicking, just one good hit to tell him to smarten the **** up and act like a human being.

I know a girl who's rapidly thinning and though I would never say anything I can see it destroying her on the inside. And as much as my hair loss has ****ed with me, caused me to be depressed for a time and even made me try out propecia(and quit eventually) I would give up the year I have with a passable hairline right now and go slick bald if it would cure her hair loss.

----------


## Morbo

I don't know about you guys,  but IRL I often get along great with younger balding guys (20-somethings and early 30's), but seem to get terrible vibes from older guys. (40-50's)

At my job for instance there are these two guys; one is about 25 and a rather advanced balding brother (diffuse thinner myself so I don't know the Norwood scales), the other is about 31 and slick bald. I don't really talk to them that much or even know them that well since they work at another office. But everytime we come in contact or meet each other in the elevator it's like we've been friends for years. It's like that look of recognition the OP was talking about. It's hard to explain, but it does give a feeling of brotherhood.

On the other hand, I seem to get the exact opposite vibe when I meet like the older 40-50 guys who just started developing 'the monk-haircut' at the back of their head. They ussually appear rather grumpy or displeased by me. It's like look of my hair is a mirror to them or something and they're still in denial. 

Don't know if anybody experiences the same.

----------

